# New Vostok



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

As posted in the WRUW thread today, my new Vostok arrived. A while ago, I sold my Aviator alarm, regretted it since, so decided to look for another Russian. Quite like the Amphibia, but I spotted a Komaderskie on fleabay & had a bid. It soon passed my limit, so I thought I'd try direct.

Which arrived today. model 020711, with a 2416 auto movement. Very retro & I quite like it.

Had a right faff trying to size the bracelet ( which leaves a lot to be desired) pins very hard to remove, so I took it off, thinking it would be easier, oh no, out popped the inside of the spring bar, never to be seen again. Eventually found a replacement bar in my collection, removed 2 links, & voila! Still think I'll fit a different strap tbh.

Anyway, sorry for the long post, so here it is


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Really smart Vostok I like it , I have had a couple of Vostoks in the past and regret parting with them . Did you buy direct from Meranom ?


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

jsud2002 said:


> Really smart Vostok I like it , I have had a couple of Vostoks in the past and regret parting with them . Did you buy direct from Meranom ?


 Thanks, I got it from http://chistopolcity.com took a week :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

One of the nicest dials on a Vostok that I've seen.

Are these modern watches ? Do they still have an horology industry ? Do they still make movements ?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

gimli said:


> One of the nicest dials on a Vostok that I've seen.
> 
> Are these modern watches ? Do they still have an horology industry ? Do they still make movements ?


 Yes

Yes

Yes

Steve.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

gimli said:


> One of the nicest dials on a Vostok that I've seen.
> 
> Are these modern watches ? Do they still have an horology industry ? Do they still make movements ?


 The 2416 auto movement has been in production since the 1980s (the handwinding version since the 70s) and has seen little or no development since. Pure Soviet utilitarian goodness.

It's nearly always under-lubricated so timekeeping is hit and miss, but I've got lucky with a few at +5 secs and had some that have been -30 secs.

Nice example OP :thumbsup:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Keep telling myself I'll buy a new Amphibia but haven't got around to it. Difficult as I don't find they fit with shirts in the week and my casual weekend.

I do have one and a couple of other Vostok and Raketa though. Its quite amazing nothing has changed with them - if it ain't broke...

I do love that sunrise dial though, are the bracelets any better?...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks to this post and seeing Rob's@mcb2007 1967 I am now watching 3 vostoks in my Ebay :clap:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Thanks to this post and seeing Rob's@mcb2007 1967 I am now watching 3 vostoks in my Ebay :clap:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> View attachment 16957


 Why not add salt to rub into the wounds :laugh:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice. I bought a similar model a couple of weeks ago - it's amazing how much better quality they are compared to the older models.


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

al_kaholik said:


> Keep telling myself I'll buy a new Amphibia but haven't got around to it. Difficult as I don't find they fit with shirts in the week and my casual weekend.
> 
> I do have one and a couple of other Vostok and Raketa though. Its quite amazing nothing has changed with them - if it ain't broke...
> 
> I do love that sunrise dial though, are the bracelets any better?...


 The bracelet is the weakest link (pun intended) :biggrin: very poor quality. I've put it on an old leather nato for now


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

suzublu said:


> Very retro﻿﻿﻿


 Red 12! Don't know why but I need a red 12 watch - Dugena, Mappin and Webb; and Seiko all discounted at the moment - Pobeda and Benrus on fleabay good bargains, but none quite right (I'd have the Stowa but it's erm, expensive lol). This is a cracker.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Red 12! Don't know why but I need a red 12 watch - Dugena, Mappin and Webb; and Seiko all discounted at the moment - Pobeda and Benrus on fleabay good bargains, but none quite right (I'd have the Stowa but it's erm, expensive lol). This is a cracker.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


>


 Is the balance staff shock protected? I saw a nice Pobeda, but I already have enough non-incabloc Russian watches that I need to be cautious with.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Arguably the most addictive watches in the world. The fact their construction is both rubbish and fantastic at the same time makes them quite unique. Like most people, I took the awful bracelets off as soon as they arrived, and then replaced them with nice nato straps. I love my two, and always enjoy wearing them when it comes to their turn. It's my belief that the Vostok Amphibia Radio Room is amongst the most iconic watches in the world.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Very impressed with my competition win,first one of this series


----------

